# Spoilerless Goat Pictures



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

*Show Off Your Rear End - Spoilerless and Non Stock Spoiler Goat Pictures*

SHOW OFF YOUR REAR END! POST PICTURES OF SPOILERLESS GOATS HERE!​Lets start a new thread with pictures of wingless goats in as many colors as possible, and to add to the mix, as many pictures of non factory (SAP is non factory for purposes of this thread) rear spoilers..
Here is my "SlowSilver" '04






























THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICTURES​


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

Heres my recently de-spoilered Pulse Red 04


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

I know some guys like them spoilerless, but I really don't.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

AmesGTO said:


> I know some guys like them spoilerless, but I really don't.


Hey, don't "spoil" the fun! :lol: 

From a soon to be "spoilerless" fan.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Proud to be spoiler-free!




















:cool


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

I really like the side profile look sans the spoiler. The lines seem to flow much better. Looks like I will be making a trip to Ace for the plugs. :cheers


----------



## Monaro1 (Dec 18, 2004)

Much prefer my Monaro without spoiler - see in gallery under "other cars"

Same reason I don't favour the 05 bonnet scoops , ruins the lines of the car.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I was frustrated with not being able to see people tailgating me at night. The good looking pictures of the Monaros in Australia inspired me to go sans spoiler!


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, I've been painting the plastic plugs over the last couple of nights and waiting with anticipation for the spoiler removal. This morning I pulled the spoiler off, only after having to make a trip to Autozone for a female star socket for the spoiler studs.

Upon removal I was upset to see that the two sheet metal pieces sandwiched together were each drilled seperately, and their holes are too misaligned to squeeze the plugs in. Only option would be to drill, which I'm not too keen on doing quite yet. I pulled the car outside without the spoiler and just was amazed at how much more sleek it was, but I regretably put the spoiler back on. Now I'm itching to find a body shop which could do this the right way, though obviously at a cost. Or maybe I could wait to see if GM will offer undrilled trunk lids, who knows...maybe no spoiler might end up as a late option for a future goat...

I did get the 3/4" plug in fine but had to drill it out once I realized I couldn't install the little ones. Has anyone else had to drill to open up the holes?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

bemeyer said:


> Well, I've been painting the plastic plugs over the last couple of nights and waiting with anticipation for the spoiler removal. This morning I pulled the spoiler off, only after having to make a trip to Autozone for a female star socket for the spoiler studs.
> 
> Upon removal I was upset to see that the two sheet metal pieces sandwiched together were each drilled seperately, and their holes are too misaligned to squeeze the plugs in. Only option would be to drill, which I'm not too keen on doing quite yet. I pulled the car outside without the spoiler and just was amazed at how much more sleek it was, but I regretably put the spoiler back on. Now I'm itching to find a body shop which could do this the right way, though obviously at a cost. Or maybe I could wait to see if GM will offer undrilled trunk lids, who knows...maybe no spoiler might end up as a late option for a future goat...
> 
> I did get the 3/4" plug in fine but had to drill it out once I realized I couldn't install the little ones. Has anyone else had to drill to open up the holes?


I drilled the 3/8" holes, and Dremelled the 3/4" wire hole. No problems-- and the plugs fit tight.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

My holes were not round either, nor could I push them in by hand. Look at your plugs - they only have verticle support on two sides running down to the bottom circle that holds the plastic latches/fingers the come back up underneath the cap. I aligned these two verticle supports along the longest part of the hole figuring that the latches/fingers really wouldn't care if the hole was round or not. I then pressed them in as best I could and rapped them with a rubber mallet. They popped right in and have been fine.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Hmmm.. The right two could possibly be tapped in, but I couldn't hold them still enough to tap in. Also, the drivers side are way too small and very elliptical due to the rather extreme misalignment of the two overlapped sheet metal holes, so I knew I had to throw in the towel on the easy job.

I don't know why I'm nervous about drilling open the small holes. I'd hate to slip and run the drill across the trunk!  After seeing how much better it looks off I just don't like the look of it on now.


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

The holes in mine were uneven as well and I just got 'em in there and siliconed them all in so they'd stay put. I really like the spoilerless look, and plan to get the holes filled sooner or later. I'm happy enough with the look of the hole covers that it may be a while. 

JHP did have a smaller spoiler that I liked (small 'lip' on the Monaro), but they said it wouldn't fit the same holes as the Goat, so.......No more spoiler.


----------



## Skyline0586 (Feb 24, 2007)

Tom said:


> SHOW OFF YOUR REAR END! POST PICTURES OF SPOILERLESS GOATS HERE!​Lets start a new thread with pictures of wingless goats in as many colors as possible, and to add to the mix, as many pictures of non factory (SAP is non factory for purposes of this thread) rear spoilers..
> Here is my "SlowSilver" '04
> 
> 
> ...



no offense, but what made you choose those wheels?????


----------



## 06_4Me (Mar 3, 2007)

I like wingless very much. I don't want to attempt this myself. Would a dealer be able to do this?


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

hmmm interesting look, w/o the wing.... I can see the bimmer resemblance that someone mentioned, but, from some angles, it kinda looks like a ford probe (not necessarily a bad thing, just an opinion). I like it better with the wing ... that's JUST my opinion. 

On a side note, I like mine better w/o the wing, but it was a factory installed option, so it stays ...


----------



## Faron (Mar 11, 2007)

WoW This changes my mind. I dont think I like it without the spoiler...but it does make it a sleeper!!!


----------



## halo 216 (Mar 18, 2007)

so what are you using for plugs to do this?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

04 Yellow Jacket: No wing!:cheers


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

badges? i dont need no stinking badges.


----------



## dougiebabes (Dec 1, 2006)

*Sunroofs / Moonroofs?*

Has anyone put one of these on their Goat? If so, please tell me if you were happy with the results


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wing fan here.
The hood scoops on the '05 and '06 need the wing. The '04's with the flat hood can get away without the wing, definitely sleeper material.

For the wingless, badgeless, have you thought of changing the tail lights?


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

242379 said:


> Wing fan here.
> The hood scoops on the '05 and '06 need the wing. The '04's with the flat hood can get away without the wing, definitely sleeper material.
> 
> For the wingless, badgeless, have you thought of changing the tail lights?


i hadnt until now, thanks a lot!!

:lol: 

just what i need... 

something else to spend money on.

where can one aquire these tail lights?


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

schufflerbot said:


> i hadnt until now, thanks a lot!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


They have other stuff as well:
http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-mhtl.php
:cheers


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

wow. lots of awesome stuff.

my wife is going to kill me. 

lol


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

What she doesn't know won't hurt you:lol:


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

242379 said:


> What she doesn't know won't hurt you:lol:



yah, but what she sees on the credit card statement could end me. :lol:


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

schufflerbot said:


> yah, but what she sees on the credit card statement could end me. :lol:


True:seeya: 
Or worse yet, shopping spree retaliation, and she fills the goat with shoes and hand bags


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

schufflerbot said:


> where can one aquire these tail lights?


Hunter Holden has much better pricing than JHP for Holden produced parts. Sean Beatty's your contact. [email protected]


----------



## schufflerbot (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks, fellas. 
i'll put in an email today!


----------



## H TOWN GOAT (Apr 12, 2007)

You boys have'nt noticed any difference in high speed stability. I know with some cars spoilers are just on there for looks, but is that true with the goat. Anyone been over 140 without the spoiler???


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

*Sorry about the bad pictures*


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

H TOWN GOAT said:


> You boys have'nt noticed any difference in high speed stability. I know with some cars spoilers are just on there for looks, but is that true with the goat. Anyone been over 140 without the spoiler???


Yeah, Groucho for one.


----------



## GTOhhh (Apr 9, 2007)

i dont have my GTO yet but it def looks better without the spoiler


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Spoiler deleted today.:cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

H TOWN GOAT said:


> You boys have'nt noticed any difference in high speed stability. I know with some cars spoilers are just on there for looks, but is that true with the goat. Anyone been over 140 without the spoiler???


149 mph. She did just fine.


----------



## raphtime (Apr 1, 2007)

Spoiler are No Spoiler its really no differences.. Knowbody will even know the difference unless you tell them... So I say do watever you want to Please you own self...:cool


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

H TOWN GOAT said:


> You boys have'nt noticed any difference in high speed stability. I know with some cars spoilers are just on there for looks, but is that true with the goat. Anyone been over 140 without the spoiler???


This spoiler-less GTO went 190+ (click for specs)


video


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

Where can I find the plugs and what size are they, and how many will I need?


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

Ninjured said:


> This spoiler-less GTO went 190+ (click for specs)
> 
> 
> video


good crap! 75k for that goat? i'd almost pay if i hadn't bought a 120k buick. actually that's a very impressive goat. i got the right color and look spoilerless but not that single turbo nor a 455


----------

